

Free Statistical Consulting at Stanford - naftaliharris
http://www-stat.stanford.edu/consulting/index.html

======
naftaliharris
This link I submitted is partially out-of-date and really does not do the
consulting service justice:

1) The service is open to everyone, not just to Stanford affiliates--we'd love
to hear about statistical problems that startups are facing. 2) The talk about
first and second meetings is nonsense--the consulting service is friendly and
informal and some people come week after week. 3) The times and locations,
however, are accurate, and the service is completely free.

Personally, I work at the Friday 2:30-4:30 session. I'd love to hear about
Statistical or data-science problems you have and help you to solve them!

